# Sticky  NEW SECTION - Other Amphibians



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

This section has been created due to popular demand for a separate section for other Amphibians. For the time being it is just one section. Based on popularity this may grow, but for now it is a place for people to discuss other frogs they keep as most dart owners keep another frog or 2.

Any questions please send me a PM.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

can you fix the spelling on mantella's??? lol 

Ed Parker


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the catch...


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Woot!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It is difficult to see approaches to problems discussed on other pet frog forums.

Like many pet forums, the most widespread advice is often wrong and repeated with the casuality of tipsy talk at a party. It is as accountable.

It makes a person seriously question whether its moral for people to keep frogs just because they want to.

It is possible to minimize in captive system what looks like absolute physical and neural despair.


----------

